# Looking for "Hodge" Henderson!



## derekm (Oct 4, 2006)

"Hodge", a Norton motorcycle fanatic, was originally from the Durham area, but served his apprenticeship with AEI in Rugby, UK. between approx 1957 to 1961. Two of his fellow apprentices were Derek "Speedy" Martyn (me, 500cc Speed Twin) and David Cooper (250 Crusader Sports).
Hodge (I think his first name was John) went to sea as an engineer after his time. I last ran into him while working by as electrician on an Ellerman Wilson ship in Hull, autumn 1969, just before going on the rigs. He was by then, 2nd Engineer and I think, living in the Doncaster area. Now, he will be around 66/67 years old.

Dave Cooper would particularly like to contact Hodge, as he is involved with a Coton House (AEI apprentice hostal where we all lived) old boys association. Could the real Hodge please stand up, or if anyone can throw any light on his whereabouts, please make contact with:-

dave.cooper (at) cooperman.demon.co.uk
or
dmartyn (at) talktalk.net

Regards to all on the forum
Derekm


----------

